# Group Therapy?



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

Has anyone done this? 
I went to a college counselor today and she thinks group therapy would help me out a lot. I don't think I would be comfortable talking to a group of strangers, but then again I'll be around people in the same boat as me.
Conundrum!


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

I hear that it's really effective if you're around other people who actually have social anxiety and if the therapist specializes in SA. If it's just a group for "shy" people (or depressed people or a whole variety) it won't be effective. For example people believe that shy people still are able to accurately see if a situation is threatening or not. They might be withdrawn just like an SA'er if they're in a negative situation but if it's positive, they can see it as such and they'll be more at ease. Whereas this never happens w/fullblown SA. We can't trust our senses at all.

That said I'm considering trying it this semester too b/c I've done a lot of CBT work that might help.


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

They have a social anxiety group therapy at my school, and I've considered trying it just so I can try to make some girl friends. I have a hard time maintaining any relationships with other girls, I dunno why, so I thought this might be a good way to meet other people like me. My psychiatrist suggested it too. I wonder if it really helps.


----------



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

I would feel more comfortable if it just for social anxiety, but this one is whole lot of everything. Anxiety, depression, abuse, relationship problems are all included.

I have the same problem with making girl friends. It would be nice to have a girl to talk to. I think I prefer to be around guys though, we get along better.


----------



## op123 (Aug 23, 2007)

sweetxfracture said:


> I would feel more comfortable if it just for social anxiety, but this one is whole lot of everything. Anxiety, depression, abuse, relationship problems are all included.
> 
> I have the same problem with making girl friends. It would be nice to have a girl to talk to. I think I prefer to be around guys though, we get along better.


i'm sure there is a girl on here you could talk to over AIM or something...although thats nothing compared to real life but hey at least its a start


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

I was in group therapy years ago when I was in college. The group was more for depression than SA -- I didn't realize what problems I had were anxiety-related, despite being a psychology major. There was some benefit to it, but I think it's also harder to discuss what you want to talk about at times. And having SA, it's easier to sit back and let someone else talk instead. I benefitted much more from one-on-one counseling than I ever did from group therapy, but group therapy did have some benefits.

Brian


----------



## flapjack (Sep 6, 2007)

I have done two separate group therapies, the first was called an Interpersonal Growth Group and the second I think was geared toward anxiety. In both groups though I did not feel comfortable talking or opening up and was once again labelled the quiet one, a title I want so badly not to own.


----------



## veronica (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish they had one in my town but they don't. Figures, this place is a ****hole but I really want to try it. I've spoken in groups before but neve in an sa one and I think I would really like it.


----------

